# ipod photo cache!! important



## farouch (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, voilà il y a quelques temps mon disque dur externe est tombé en panne. J'ai donc tout perdu : photos, musique...
J'ai retrouvé sur mon disque dur interne de mon ordinateur "ipod photo cache", j'ai la chance d'avoir mis mes photos dans mon ipod avant que mon disque externe ne lache. Seulement voila, impossible de les lire! Je ne sais pas comment faire... dois je passer par itunes? SVP aidez moi!
merci.


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2008)

Tu ne peux rien en faire, c'est juste une prévisualisation destinée à l'écran du iPhone, tes photos ne sont pas dedans . Désolé.


----------



## farouch (15 Juillet 2008)

je ne peux en aucun cas les exporter de mon ipod? elles sont vraiment perdues mes photos?


----------

